# Belgian vs. Traditional Waffle Irons



## crankin (Apr 15, 2007)

I am looking to buy a waffle iron and I have a question: is it necessary to use a recipe that is labeled "belgian waffle" in a belgian waffle iron? I have lots of waffle recipes but they aren't specifically belgian waffles, but I want the size/shape of a belgian waffle. So can I just get the belgian waffle iron and use my recipes or are belgian waffles somehow special (like a regular recipe wouldn't rise or fill it up right or something?)? 

Hopefully my question is clear. Let me know if that didn't make sense.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 15, 2007)

_Crankin,_
_I have a belgian waffle maker and use any waffle recipe I want in it..They all will work. Belgians are just fluffier and higher and call for a different mix..So just get what you want and use any of the waffle recipes you have._
_kadesma _


----------



## crankin (Apr 15, 2007)

I just thought of a better way to basically rephrase my question: is it necessary to use yeast in a belgian waffle iron to produce a good waffle? (I looked up what a belgian waffle is exactly and it seems as though that is the primary distinction).


----------



## Katie H (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm in the same camp as kadesma, crankin.  We have both types of waffle irons and I use any batter I want in each one.  Never had a problem.


----------

